# New York hanging out



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

K, havent been here in a while, but im bored, and thought Id try this again. Anyone in NYC ever wanna meet up, chill, grab a drink or whatever Id really like to meet another person with DP one day, there's way to many of us in NY not to eventually bump heads right? Im mostly curious to see if it would be like in The Highlander, where when two people with DP come in range of each other they 'feel' it haha. So anyway, if anyone's ever interested, go into my profile and hit me up on FB, I live right outside the city and im in NYC at least once a week for a concert or show of some sort. Also to all my DP friends on here I havent talked to in a while, peace n love be with you all!


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey man i would like to talk i live in nj now and been looking for someone to chat with about this shit hit me up .


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

sonnl said:


> K, havent been here in a while, but im bored, and thought Id try this again. Anyone in NYC ever wanna meet up, chill, grab a drink or whatever Id really like to meet another person with DP one day, there's way to many of us in NY not to eventually bump heads right? Im mostly curious to see if it would be like in The Highlander, where when two people with DP come in range of each other they 'feel' it haha. So anyway, if anyone's ever interested, go into my profile and hit me up on FB, I live right outside the city and im in NYC at least once a week for a concert or show of some sort. Also to all my DP friends on here I havent talked to in a while, peace n love be with you all!


hey I live north of the city maybe we could meet up some time I live right on the metro north train line and can take the train in


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey brother you wanna meet up this weekend here in NJ ? im in nj now and I am very dpd would love to talk with you and help each other out you know how have you been anyways ?


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

i'll be back in NY soon and i'm much better than before. it's good to talk to people who truly truly understand.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

NYS <


----------

